# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  На каком масле вредно жарить и печь?

## Anna

У меня хранится цитата, кажется, со старого форума:
"Подсолнечное масло, как и льняное не годится в пищу для жарки. У них горячая вирья. 
Растительное масло лучше использовать только для *варки или тушения*. 
А для *жарки - гхи*".

А на сливочном масле (не топленом) тоже жарить не рекомендуют.

Возникают вопросы про выпечку в духовке.

Подходят ли сливочное или растительное масло для:
1. Обмазывания противня,
2. Добавления в тесто выпечки?

Или только топленое?

----------


## Юлия С

Харе Кришна!
сливочное масло не подходит для жарки, белки превращаются в канцерогены. для обмазывания противня тоже лучше воздержаться. в выпечку класть можно, благодаря воде в тесте оно не разогревается так сильно.
растительное масло Аюрведа так же не рекомендует обрабатывать термически.
готовить лучше на Гхи.
на нем можно жарить (и не один раз), печь, выпечка с ним становится вкуснее а блюда приобретают удивительный глубокий сладко-ореховый аромат)))

Харибол!

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

А я вот не могу понять, гхи - это же термически обработанное сливочное масло, т.к. для того, чтобы получить гхи, необходимо сливочное масло перетопить!! Почему в таком случае в сливочном образуются канцерогены, а в гхи не образуются...?

----------


## Юлия С

потому что оно долго  находится под воздействием средних температур (не высоких, т.к. масла много и испаряющаяся вода охлаждает его постоянно)
белки сварачиваются и отделяются на верху, а они как раз при прогорании дали бы концерагены! а сахара опускаются на дно. Гхи - это чистый животный жир, без примеси белков и углеводов, оно без срока годности, т.к. портиться там нечему (по Аюрведе чем старше Гхи, тем полезнее)

----------


## Anna

Да, правильное перетапливание сливочного масла на малом огне - это далеко не то же самое, что жарка на нем. Жарить на нем вредно.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны. Скажите, пожалуйста, а чем конкретно объяснить, что на подсолнечном масле жарить вредно? Такое хорошее объяснение по поводу гхи Вы дали. Но у меня аллергия на запах жареного гхи, я не могу на нем блины жарить, а на подсолнечном могу.

----------


## Юлия С

жарьте на рафинированном, но смазывайте куском картошки сковороду, а не лейте, старайтесь меньше масла употреблять!
все растительные масла не терпят термо обработки, образуются вредные канцерогены, все же гхи лучше... может попробовать дольше протопить гхи? в духовке? запаха меньше будет!

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Я делаю гхи так:
Надо нарезать масло на кусочки и заложить в стеклянную банку, поставить в духовку на решетку и топить при температуре 150 гр.  
800г масла топится ок. 1,5 часа, желательно духовку не открывать. Вынуть. На стенках осядут белые хлопья, на дне так же будет осадок.  Само масло будет абсолютно прозрачным.  
Масло перелить через полотенце или 4 слоя марли так, чтобы осадок со дна не потревожить.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо. Я теперь так и делаю с кусочком картошки, надетой на вилку и смоченной в подсолнечном масле.

----------

